# hybrid something



## dtown (Sep 19, 2008)

has anyone seen one of these? i had a tank with lelupis, daffodils, tetracanthus', and mustax'. i just dont know which they belong to. the lelupi was protecting the heck out of them. they are about 6months old and this is the product let me know what you think. they have alot of yellow.

i was cleaning the tank dont mind the mess.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like a daffodil Leleupi mix 
maybe mustax and daff's.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I can see Lelupi in it (body shape), agree that the daffodil could be a parent as well (eyes). I have a single Lelupi and single Brichardi in with my Cys, Julies, and Calvus. i hope that they are thesame sex..lol.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

leleupi x brichardi/pulcher type.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

dtown said:


> has anyone seen one of these? i had a tank with lelupis, daffodils, tetracanthus', and mustax'. i just dont know which they belong to. the lelupi was protecting the heck out of them. they are about 6months old and this is the product let me know what you think. they have alot of yellow.


No but thanks for showing them.
I did not know this happened.









"Can ya guess what it is yet?"

leleupchardi sounds better than leleupulcher :wink:

Time to cull?


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:lol:, I was thinking Lelardi, less of a mouthful.

OR

Cat food, more of a mouthful .


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

I didn't now leleupi and pulcher would cross breed :s

****, I have a combo like that in one of my tanks... :/


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I have kept and bred the brichardi and pulcher in the same tank with leleupi.
I did not get any of these hybrid young.
Maybe it was bad luck?


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

24Tropheus said:


> I have kept and bred the brichardi and pulcher in the same tank with leleupi.
> I did not get any of these hybrid young.
> Maybe it was bad luck?


or horny fish


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I would guess lack of suitable mates. Many unusual crosses happen when there are not enough potential mates to chose from.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Lelupi and Brichardi are such aggressive pairs. Much of the advice here is to only keep one of each. that is what I have. This thing will probably rule the tank and the one next to it...lol


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

that Transformers sticker couldn't be more appropriate!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

> Lelupi and Brichardi are such aggressive pairs. Much of the advice here is to only keep one of each...


Well, this is the set up that can encourage fish to hybridize. Brichardi and their cousins are best kept in species only tanks. Leleupi can be kept with other robust tangs even when breeding, but singletons have a reputation for causing trouble.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I didn't know those could hybridize either, thanks for sharing... But wow, what a pretty little fish! I am thinking Mustax-Daffodil (Daffo-tax?), but otherwise Leleupi-Daffodil (Lele-fodil?)


----------



## dtown (Sep 19, 2008)

the 55 i had them in i had a pair of each, but i guess they did who they wanted. it is a nice fish, i threw this brood in my sons ten gallon after the tetracanthus had a buffet on over half of them i have about 12 left. another thing is that they are all diferent sizes at this point and all the same age. if you look at them youd think they were three seperate broods. its crazy. i dont want to get rid of them ill just keep them in there..... theyve grown on me. thanks for lookin.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

dtown said:


> ... i had a pair of each, but i guess they did who they wanted.


Were they actually pairs, or just 2 of each species? Did you have non-hybridized fry from either pair?


----------



## dtown (Sep 19, 2008)

yes, i actually had lelupi and daffodil's, but these guys were a surprise.


----------

